# Cleveleys parking



## bromleyxphil (May 4, 2010)

Hi 
We have been out to Cleveleys for the day and parked up on Princes Way. Has anyone parked overnight? is it a problem?

Phil


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cleveleys*

Hi

I have overnighted at Bispham before without being moved on.

Is the "Cleveleys Kitchen" still open? Their sister cafe at Bispham - the "Bispham Kitchen" were the best fish n chips in the north in my opinion!

Russell


----------



## bromleyxphil (May 4, 2010)

Thanks Russell where exactly at Bispham did you park?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bispham*

Hi

Sainsburys at Red Bank Road. Red Bank Road is at the junction with the Queens Promenade, opposite the tram station.

We were not disturbed. Check for any altered parking restrictions and signs though.

Failing that, I have parked in the Norbreck Castle car park before now! (It is a hotel, not a castle!)

Russell


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Phil,

We have been parking on Princess Way for years. There are often many other vans there also. I think the most I have seen was 15 vans.

This road was closed for a long time due to the ship that ran a shore. They were removing it bit by bit and this road was used to house the operation.

It is back open again for general use and I have spent a few nights there since.

One thing to be carefull of at this time of the year is the sea state. They now have gates at each end which they close if the weather gets bad. If this happend you can alway move along closer to Cleveleys. The road is bit narrower but no issues with being moved on.

Enjoy Blackpool

Stewart


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Cleveleys*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have overnighted at Bispham before without being moved on.
> 
> ...


Got too agree Russell there home made pies are also really good....making me hungry :roll:


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: Cleveleys*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have overnighted at Bispham before without being moved on.
> 
> ...


Apologies for the thread drift, but it might effect anybody visting the area for the first time. How can you say that the Bispham Kitchen does the best fish & chips in the north when _everybody_  (yourself excluded ) knows that the very best fish & chips are a few miles further north from The Ferry Cafe, Fleetwood. I've taken various friends & relatives, who reckoned they knew a decent chippy meal, to The Ferry Cafe & not one has ever had anything but praise for the place.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Motorhome*

...and you can park at the ferry terminal whilst you scoff the chips!

I will put that on the list of things to eat when I am next in the North West.

Russell


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

park there regular one saturday night 22 vans no problems and free.You only need 20pences for loo near tramway.The road was closed to through traffic so was a lot quieter on a night, is it still closed?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Parking*

Rocky

Could you be a bit more precise about where you were parked please?

Russell


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

park at princes way,cleveleys on the prom


----------



## path (Jul 8, 2010)

We have parked on Princes Way at Cleveleys today and there are notices up about parking restrictions coming into force. Any views have to be in writing by March 4th. As I can't find a information on the internet does anybody know what these parking restrictions are going to be? I hope it isn't aimed against motorhomes.


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

I think it may be restrictions against motorhomes rumours of it the last time I visted.Who put the notice up blackpool or wyre council ?


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Partial quote from jimmyd0gs' text :-

The Ferry Cafe & not one has ever had anything but praise for the place.

Place (Plaice), what about the cod then? :wink: :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*maps*

Trying to find it on google maps, without success!

EDIT

Found it!


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

In Lytham this week and carparks at either side of Fairhaven lake has notices for motorhomes allowing parking. Charges only required from 9am up until 6pm. No mention of overnighting so assume it is ok. The notices are quite large and look reasonably new so maybe this is part of their new ruling to allow motorhomes to park up!!!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Parking*

In respect of parking regulations, motorhomers are often like mushrooms, kept very much in the dark the a bit of s**t thrown over them from time to time!

Russell


----------



## path (Jul 8, 2010)

It was Blackpool council who have put the notices up. Going again this morning. I will try to get the website info from the notice. I thought I had yesterday but when trying to upload the site it was unavailable.I may have put somehting in which was wrong. I'll have a paper and pencil ready today.


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

Thought it might be blackpool council,I have sent a mail to them on their website contact page.
Can't understand blackpool council they have banned motorhomes from parking on the promenade at blackpool.
The beaches are deserted and the town full of drunks why don't they want motorhomers?


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

online comments form blackpool council

https://selfservice.blackpool.gov.u...2C2611EEA78152B529BD1BEE379CB40AD9&noheader=1


----------



## path (Jul 8, 2010)

I took down the details of the website for information today from the notices on Princes Way.The various links led me to this:

http://www.blackpool.gov.uk/Services/S-Z/TrafficPublicNotices/PublicNotices.htm

Click on Publications It's No 2 Order

The name and address for information was;
Head of Transport (whoever that may be)
Layton Depot,
Plymouth Road,
Blackpool
FY3 7HW


----------



## path (Jul 8, 2010)

Found what I was looking for:

*THE BOROUGH OF BLACKPOOL (VARIOUS ROADS) (VARIOUS RESTRICTIONS)
AND (REVOCATIONS) NO. 2 ORDER 2010
SCHEDULE OF REVOCATIONS
Items to be revoked from:
THE BOROUGH OF BLACKPOOL (VARIOUS ROADS) (CONSOLIDATION OF
WAITING RESTRICTIONS, ON STREET PARKING PLACES, RESIDENTS' PARKING
PLACES, AND PROTECTION OF BUS STOPS) ORDER 2003
No waiting At any time*

Princes Way
the east side from Kingsway to Anchorsholme LaneWest
the west side for a distance of 46m south of Kingsway
the west side for a distance of 46m north and south of Anchorsholme LaneWest

Panic over if this is what it is all about. Nothing specific about motorhomes, thank goodness. It looks as though Cleveleys welcomes us. Walked into Cleveleys yesterday and spent well over
£50 on bits and pieces in the shops and then we bought our lunch in a cafe.Blackpool itself doesn't seem to want our business.


----------



## path (Jul 8, 2010)

Missed this:

Does apply to motorhomes who want to stay overnight. We wouldn't anyway.BUT can't understand the No Waiting bit. 170m is a long way.Does that take in all of Princes Way? I can't understand it. Why ban traffic from waiting on Princes way?

*THE BOROUGH OF BLACKPOOL (VARIOUS ROADS) (VARIOUS RESTRICTIONS)
AND (REVOCATIONS) NO. 2 ORDER 2010
Schedule No
Limited Waiting 4hrs, No Return Within 8hrs 10pm-midnight and midnight-6am*Princes Way
the east side from a point 83m south of the centreline of Anchorsholme LaneWest to a
point 170m northwest of the centreline of Queens Promenade
the west side from a point 165m northwest of the centreline of Queens promenade to a
point 84m south of the centreline of Anchorsholme Lane West
the west side from a point 58m north of the centreline of Anchorsholme Lane East to a
point 98m south of the centreline of Kingsway
PDF created

*THE BOROUGH OF BLACKPOOL (VARIOUS ROADS) (VARIOUS RESTRICTIONS)
AND (REVOCATIONS) NO. 2 ORDER 2010
Schedule No
No waiting at any time*

Princes Way
from the centreline of Queens Promenade for 170m in a northwesterly direction
the east side from the centreline of Anchorsholme Lane West for 83m in a southerly
direction
the south & west side from the centreline of Queens Promenade for 165m in a
northwesterly direction


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

looks like its the end of motorhomes OVERNIGHTING down princes way.PDF plan here

http://www.blackpool.gov.uk/NR/rdonlyres/4CF5BF05-86CA-4508-8C9B-5992767368CC/0/Plan1.pdf

Will not be coming again to spend my money in cleveleys with only a 4 hour waiting period


----------



## path (Jul 8, 2010)

It only limits parking to 4 Hours between 10pm and 6am the following morning.I think!


----------

